# Welsh and proud!



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Ok so been a member on here for a while now mooching about popping my nose in here and there. I've found it a great tool for tips and motivation and also the banter and humour is great and the community feeling is immense.

So i thought i'd chuck in my two pence worth so here we go......

So i'm 37 now and always enjoyed sport with all sorts of training including weights. That was until i was 30 and after 12 years of regular rugby hung the boots up.

This wasn't because i was past it but a change of job and the birth of my son changed my priorities. I did try and go back to rugby last year. For 15 minutes i felt like i'd never been away and showing the young uns how it's done. Unfortunately that soon changed. Kick off was 1430 hrs. By 1500 i was in A&E getting 5 stitches above my eye! I was off work for two days and not allowed to face the public for two weeks cos of two huge lack eyes. Got some pics on my old phone i'll try and get them on here soon.

So then the training stopped. Since i was 18 i was 14.5 stone (5'11 and a half (half is important))and quite fit with it because of the rugby. Also i'm quite competitve so the training to me had a tangible end goal. It wasn't about how i looked although i prefer the fit look to fat!

The initial training in the new job mean't being away from home for about 8 months in 2006 and they fed us stodge and there was nothing to do but go to the bar every night. My weight went up to 16.5 stone and i was a right fat fcuker.

My lifestyle became sedentary and the relationship with my son's mum wasn't the best. I was a couch potato and also resorted to a few cans each night and i know this was through boredom. I did the cooking at home and whilst i tried to do decent home cooked food for my boy i always put too much on my plate and ate the lot.

I haven't got a sweet tooth and tend not to pick between meals but portions were too big never had breakfast and did it all wrong.

In September 2010 things fell apart with my ex and I moved out. I then realised I was out of shape and back on the market so bought a set of weights and started to lift again. Initially i did it just to get in shape for the ladies!!! I don't deny that still forms part of the motivation but now it's more because i enjoy it. I love training again and the progress that goes with it. I also feel better in myself with more confidence and feel refreshed most of the time. It also helps cos i work rotating shifts including nights so my bodyclock is all over the place most of the time

So here I am a year later with progress i'm happy with. I'm now about 15 stone but a lot leaner than i was. I don't go by the scales too much but more how i feel in my clothes. I've had to order new uniform in work and the t-shirts get tighter all the time (For the right reasons now!!) My belt is now fastened 6 holes less than from when i was in training for my job. Had to put a new hole in it the other day!!!

The training I did at first was a 3 day whole body split then moved onto four days. I varied the routine every couple of months just to keep it interesting.

Weights and strength steadily increased. I couldn't do dips when i started and now 3 sets of 15 to 20 i can do. Had to stop them cos of a shoulder problem stemming from rugby but good as a measuring point.

Up till a few months ago i didn't train legs. Legs were quite big so didn't think i needed to. How wrong was I! Through this forum and other sources on the web i realised I needed to do them.

After a couple of clicks and some card details I ordered a decent set of squat racks with catchers and started doing them. And what a difference. Core feels stronger and also feel my other lifts are improving too. Also didn't have much of an **** before but starting to fill the jeans out a bit more now!!!

I was getting bored with the split and started getting some tendinitis in my elbow and my shoulder was niggling me.

Now i'm doing stronglifts 5 x 5. The main reason was i liked the look of doing simple compound exercises.

I didn't do deadlitfts before this and wow what an exercise. Love them now and can't wait for the weights to shoot up!!

Same with pull ups. Never did them and rigged up an old barbell bar in the shed and couldn't do them for toffee to start. Now up to 5 sets of 5 or 6. Not much but better than before and definitely made a big difference to my back.

The thing i liked about it was the light weights starting. I didn't want to stop training cos of the niggles in my elbow and shoulder so rather than aggravating them i hoped the light weights for a few weeks would give them chance to recover.

Thankfully it worked. Finished week 3 of the programme just now and my shoulder is fine. The elbow isn't 100% but definitely getting better and benefit in from this routine.

By the end of it my weights should reach;

Squat 140

Deadlift 140

Bench 100

Overhead press 70

Barbell row 80

I'd be quite pleased to hit these and confident i will. I tried to be realistic with my starting weights and, as many say, it feels too light at the start but if anyone is considering this stick to it. It's progressive loading so up it too soon and you won't get very far.

It's just about starting to get interesting now and i wouldn't say i've suffered by doing light weights for a bit.

It's been a bit of a rest and i can concentrate on form. I still feel like i've done something which maybe shows just how important form is rather than weight.

My diet is ok. Can be hard on shifts ut i try to prepare in advance. Failing that a 24 hour Tesco is just across the road and i can prepare decent food in work.

I top this with a couple of protein shakes in the day usually with some oats chucked in for breakfast.

Got some chickens in the garden so plenty of fresh eggs. Apart from that it consists of chicken, tuna (not a big fan of fish but like this), rice, wholewheat pasta, and veg. i do have cheat meals and every few weeks a chicken kebab in work. Chicken on the grill not that crap on a stick like donner meat.

With carbs i try to stick to the rule of having a portion around fist size.

My body fat % is going down so not getting too hung up on macros etc at the moment.

Thankfully I don't eat crap and don't pick. My willpower isn't too bad when it comes to this.

So my plan is to see this programme out and then go from there.

Sorting pics out and should be on here shortly.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Even Leo Tolstoy would be proud of a post that long. Good luck mate.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Squirrel said:


> Even Leo Tolstoy would be proud of a post that long. Good luck mate.


Lol. Cheers mate. I forgot to say i can ramble a bit!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

good luck pal an i love the title too

cymru am byth


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Good luck dude


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

siovrhyl said:


> good luck pal an i love the title too
> 
> cymru am byth


Diolch


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Picked my son up from school today (6 year old). I asked him what he wanted for tea and he said burgers. Ok fine i said we'll make some. Got into the kitchen and no rolls only deli wraps. He turned his nose up at these so i had a brainwave "Lets make burger sausages, we'll roll the meat to a sausage shape and roll them in the wraps like our own sausage rolls"

He was mad for this but then looked very thoughtful. After a few minutes he came out with

"burger sausages? Don't you mean bausages?"

He had me in tears....out of the mouths of babes!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh and he ate all his and i had one too. Not bad either!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Right drooped the boy off with the witch...hhhhhmmm sorry my ex partner and mother of my dear child. All i got left to do now is get ready for a night shift.

As a plus she did give me a letter giving "persmission" to take him with me to Egypt in March.

Permission my ****. I sent her a letter on Tuesday and a copy of a court order i was going to file with court today if she didn't agree. I guess she saw sense and realised she didn't have a leg to stand on. Ah well saved me £200. Why can't things just be simple!

Getting the caffeine in to keep me going and getting a shake down my neck. If it's quiet might try and pop to the gym in work for some cardio and lose some blubber!

Chicken wraps done so food sorted for the night best think about a shower and shave!!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Well so much for my chicken. Left it covered on the side and the it's now in the fcuking cat's belly. If anybody hears any loud cat like screams don't worry it's just me removing my foot from it's ****.

Tuna wraps it is then!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Cool mate, good luck with your training :thumb: Keep us updated


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Cool mate, good luck with your training :thumb: Keep us updated


Thanks for dropping by. Going to keep it up to date with training and other useless crap as you may have noticed!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome mate. You might want to pm Lorian (admin) and ask him how

Much room he's got on his server......


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Welcome mate. You might want to pm Lorian (admin) and ask him how
> 
> Much room he's got on his server......


LOL. I know i got carried away on my first post. Never even wrote that much when i was in school!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Best of luck mate..Subbed


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Thanks for dropping by. Going to keep it up to date with training and other useless crap as you may have noticed!!


No probs mate. subbed to this. Yeah, I noticed the other crap :lol: was going to ask weather it was a journal or a this is my life thread


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

lee85 said:


> No probs mate. subbed to this. Yeah, I noticed the other crap :lol: was going to ask weather it was a journal or a this is my life thread


Well i noticed that most journals start off all serious then digress off on tangents. |finished my training this week so thought i'd get straight into the digressing bit!

I also find it quite therapeutic!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Well i noticed that most journals start off all serious then digress off on tangents. |finished my training this week so thought i'd get straight into the digressing bit!
> 
> I also find it quite therapeutic!


LOL!! Thats very true...looking forward to seeing your progress dude :thumb:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Well at least we know a bit about you.  Good luck and may your typing hand go to sleep.....Just had a good tip, of what you can do with a sleeping hand..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

nogger

WTF is going on in your avi...Can't work it out?


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> nogger
> 
> WTF is going on in your avi...Can't work it out?


Will keep you guessing a bit longer. :001_tt2: ..Not the wine but the other thing in the picture is from dubai...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ah ok..Thought it was that, but wasnt sure...I like apple flavour


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

I think apple is the best too,chocolate was bit of a let down for me.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

sorry for hijack sutmae

Now, back to your waffling..........


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

welsh and proud? errrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

nogger said:


> Well at least we know a bit about you.  Good luck and may your typing hand go to sleep.....Just had a good tip, of what you can do with a sleeping hand..


LOL.....done the sleeping had thing before and it's true what they say!!! Doesn't answer back either and costs me fcuk all with the CSA!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> sorry for hijack sutmae
> 
> Now, back to your waffling..........


Hey it's not a problem. How's your training going? I've read your journal and going to sub to it.

Quite jealoous of your equipment. Awesome set up just wish i had the room.

Kepp going with the videos too. Good fun.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

nogger said:


> Will keep you guessing a bit longer. :001_tt2: ..Not the wine but the other thing in the picture is from dubai...


Looks like a French crack pipe to me, washing it down with a bottle of Meths!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> welsh and proud? errrrrrrrrrrrrr


Why ain't you proud???????


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

So yesterday was the end of week 3 on the 5 x 5 routine. As i said the weights are manageable at the moment and confident i will do the predicted weights by the end of week 12.

Weights at the moment are;

Squat 72.5kg

Bench 65kg

Shoulder press 37.5kg

Barbell row 48.5kg

Deadlift 70kg

Pull up i do 5 sets of 5 or 6 bw.

On the days i don't do pull ups i may chuck in a few sets of bicep curls as the weights are such that my arms aren't too tired at the moment and this seems to be working for me. Will drop these when and if i need to. Since doing this routine core is definitely stronger and tightening up.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Why ain't you proud???????


Mae hi'n jokio!

Well I am not as patriotic as I used to be I have a general disliking for the human race regardless of nationality. :lol:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

whre to in wales you from?

Amanford, Llanelli? Dare I say it Swansea?


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> whre to in wales you from?
> 
> Amanford, Llanelli? Dare I say it Swansea?


Further west than than. Just outside Haverfordwest in Pembrokeshire. You? Definitely not a Jack!!!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Managed to get pics off my old phone and found one from June which isn't pretty. Saying that good for motivation cos not in very good shape then and a bit better now. Still a way to go.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Further west than than. Just outside Haverfordwest in Pembrokeshire. You? Definitely not a Jack!!!


that is far west.

I'm live in cowbridge, near cardiff and bridgend


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mate, that's good going for 5 months....Sheep-shagging cardio must really work


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> that is far west.
> 
> I'm live in cowbridge, near cardiff and bridgend


Not been there but know where it is. Was in the Bay the other weekend. Went to the Glee Club and got smashed. Went up to see i girl I know and she wasn't too impressed when we stumbled into her flat and i passed out!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> that is far west.
> 
> I'm live in* cowbridge*, near cardiff and bridgend


little England there mate, very posh


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Not been there but know where it is. Was in the Bay the other weekend. Went to the Glee Club and got smashed. Went up to see i girl I know and she wasn't too impressed when we stumbled into her flat and i passed out!


lol, you must have been steamin, yeah I'm not a fan of cardiff too much mixing going on down there for my liking


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Mate, that's good going for 5 months....Sheep-shagging cardio must really work


Cheers Tass. Wish i'd have taken some 5 months before that. I was quite shocked when i saw it but it gave me a boost.

The problem with the sheep shagging is most do it wrong. You need to do it on the edge of a cliff. They push back harder then!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

mal said:


> little England there mate, very posh


oh don't worry the house prices soon lowered once I moved here.

It's going down hill rapidly.

Where to you from boyor?


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> lol, you must have been steamin, yeah I'm not a fan of cardiff too much mixing going on down there for my liking


I know what you mean. Popped into town on the Friday for a bit and it's not like it used to be. Still good on rugby days though.

I find Wind Street in Swansea better. Had some top nights there.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

sutmae said:


> I know what you mean. Popped into town on the Friday for a bit and it's not like it used to be. Still good on rugby days though.
> 
> I find Wind Street in Swansea better. Had some top nights there.


Thats cool, I've never really been to swansea that many times.

How only the cool people i.e. the welsh boys are staying indoors posting messages on a bodybuilding website and every other fcker is out there gettin smashed?

They really don't know what they're missing, it's all going on in here bois


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Thats cool, I've never really been to swansea that many times.
> 
> How only the cool people i.e. the welsh boys are staying indoors posting messages on a bodybuilding website and every other fcker is out there gettin smashed?
> 
> They really don't know what they're missing, it's all going on in here bois


This is the place to be. Mind you wouldn't mind going out for a few but work gets in the way! I only get one full weekend off every 5 weeks so usually have a blow out then.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

shyt me, what you do for a living m8?


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> shyt me, what you do for a living m8?


If I said no one would speak to me!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

i would, i don't care what it is. PM me m8 you have my attention now I won't tell anyone on here if you tell me not to


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

taxman

traffic warden


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

:lol:Thanks for the PM...

wow a male stripper in a gay bar I had no idea.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

None of you are really welsh unless your from the valleys!! :lol:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

big silver back said:


> None of you are really welsh unless your from the valleys!! :lol:


well virtually all of my family is from there so if that counts.

i.e. Ferndale, Tylorstown, Trealaw, Trebanog, Ynyshir.

I deliver there everyday at work also.

I'm so naughty


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

big silver back said:


> None of you are really welsh unless your from the valleys!! :lol:


I went to the valleys once. Well, when i say "went" i mean i drove through there as fast as i could (I like the wheels on my car) in order to get somewhere else!!!)


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> taxman
> 
> traffic warden


Tass i'm guessing you've had several run ins with both of the above!!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

big silver back said:


> None of you are really welsh unless your from the valleys!! :lol:


FVkin right there mate !! im an ystrad boy(ystradgynlais) I live with townies now

Aberdares in Brecon aint it? past the vallys:lol:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

mal said:


> FVkin right there mate !! im an ystrad boy(ystradgynlais) I live with townies now
> 
> Aberdares in Brecon aint it? past the vallys:lol:


Isn't abaerdare in between Maerdy and mountain ash, I don't think it's quite in brecon that is a bit of a treck.

Still a shythole none of the less jk :lol:

Doesn't Ifbb Pro James Llewellyn live and train there and also I saw an addition of flex a few months back and this blond figure model was who competes is also from there....?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Managed to get pics off my old phone and found one from June which isn't pretty. Saying that good for motivation cos not in very good shape then and a bit better now. Still a way to go.
> 
> View attachment 68631


Dude, thats some good progression already. Good going man!!

Also, what is t you do for living?!

Cop??

Taxman, like Tas said??

Pimp?

Contract kiler?? Which is it!!! :lol:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Isn't abaerdare in between Maerdy and mountain ash, I don't think it's quite in brecon that is a bit of a treck.
> 
> Still a shythole none of the less jk :lol:
> 
> Doesn't Ifbb Pro James Llewellyn live and train there and also I saw an addition of flex a few months back and this blond figure model was who competes is also from there....?


Yeah absolutley right mate, James gives up the road from and Joanne down the road. They train in a different gym to me though so i dont them.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

mal said:


> FVkin right there mate !! im an ystrad boy(ystradgynlais) I live with townies now
> 
> Aberdares in Brecon aint it? past the vallys:lol:


Posh now then! :whistling: :laugh: Not far from brecon i suppose i can see the beacons from the top of the road


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Dude, thats some good progression already. Good going man!!
> 
> Also, what is t you do for living?!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement mate.

PM'd you.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Thanks for the encouragement mate.
> 
> PM'd you.


I see that...so your a actually a cross-dressing performer eh, nothing worng with that bro...a jobs a job I guess :lol:

No prob man...just get those weights hit like a warrior so we can see your progress :thumb:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

lee85 said:


> I see that...so your a actually a cross-dressing performer eh, nothing worng with that bro...a jobs a job I guess :lol:
> 
> No prob man...just get those weights hit like a warrior so we can see your progress :thumb:


I knw his dirty little secret too.

I like my dance nice and slow, obv i wanna get my money's worth


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I knw his dirty little secret too.
> 
> I like my dance nice and slow, obv i wanna get my money's worth


Don't worry honey you'll get your fiver's worth!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Don't worry honey you'll get your fiver's worth!!


A fiver?

Bit much for you innit... :lol:

Unless that comes with extra's it's a bit steep don't you think...


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Welcome and nice biography


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I knw his dirty little secret too.
> 
> I like my dance nice and slow, obv i wanna get my money's worth


who wuda thought...the dirty wee f*cker eh! I'm sure he will give the best your pennies could buy...I wouldn't think he would be a top class dancer...yet :lol:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

lee85 said:


> who wuda thought...the dirty wee f*cker eh! I'm sure he will give the best your pennies could buy...I wouldn't think he would be a top class dancer...yet :lol:


I know right, although he is from west wales so that explains alot:rolleyes:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I want a PM


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> A fiver?
> 
> Bit much for you innit... :lol:
> 
> Unless that comes with extra's it's a bit steep don't you think...


I think you misunderstood me........i give you a fiver!!!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Really want to train today but going to stick to the routine and will hit it tomorrow as planned.

Instead my son rang wanting to come round so going to paint some fridge magnets instead. Hopefully I can paint within the lines!!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Really want to train today but going to stick to the routine and will hit it tomorrow as planned.
> 
> Instead my son rang wanting to come round so going to paint some fridge magnets instead. Hopefully I can paint within the lines!!!


Haha, enjoy your night with your son bud :thumb:


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

lee85 said:


> who wuda thought...the dirty wee f*cker eh! I'm sure he will give the best your pennies could buy...I wouldn't think he would be a top class dancer...yet :lol:


Give me 10 pints and i'll mke any shape you want on the dance floor!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

lee85 said:


> who wuda thought...the dirty wee f*cker eh! I'm sure he will give the best your pennies could buy...I wouldn't think he would be a top class dancer...yet :lol:


Give me 10 pints and i'll mke any shape you want on the dance floor!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You got the moves like Jagger?


----------



## FitzTheMan (Oct 26, 2011)

South West Wales eh! Where abouts buddy


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Give me 10 pints and i'll mke any shape you want on the dance floor!


what about 10pints and shot?? is that a blow job?? :rolleye:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Isn't abaerdare in between Maerdy and mountain ash, I don't think it's quite in brecon that is a bit of a treck.


I'm originally from mountain ash 

Enjoying this thread, I've been thinking about doing stronglifts again. I enjoyed it before but only really noticed growth in my legs so I canned it


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

FitzTheMan said:


> South West Wales eh! Where abouts buddy


Pembrokeshire mate. Not far from Haverfordwest.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

lee85 said:


> what about 10pints and shot?? is that a blow job?? :rolleye:


I'm not that easy....unless it's a double :001_tt2:


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Mr-Ponting said:


> I'm originally from mountain ash
> 
> Enjoying this thread, I've been thinking about doing stronglifts again. I enjoyed it before but only really noticed growth in my legs so I canned it


I'm only just about to start week 4 and the i'm hoping i'll get some growth all over. Mind you it's a strength programme but working on the theory that in order to have strength then the muscle should come with it! I'll let you know in 9 weeks!!!!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Up nice and early off nights.

Going to get some NO-Xplode down my neck and get the training done before doing the school run.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

what do ya think of NO-Xplode?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

sutmae said:


> I'm not that easy....unless it's a double :001_tt2:


I'll remember that :lol:


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> what do ya think of NO-Xplode?


It's not too bad. Some are better but found it on offer so at the price it was It was worth it. (£2 for 29.99)


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

sutmae said:


> It's not too bad. Some are better but found it on offer so at the price it was It was worth it. (£2 for 29.99)


I'm new to pre workout shakes so just asking, where was it at that price?


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> I'm new to pre workout shakes so just asking, where was it at that price?


It was an offer on at monstersupplements.com. They do have some cracking offers at times but shop around. I've tried a few of the PWO drinks and I find that due to working a really ****ty and tiring shift pattern it gives a bit of a boost. It's worth reading reviews but things work differently for different people.

People rave about Superpump 250 which is really popular but should be called "Superdumps". My colon was clean as a whistle after a dose of that stuff but that was the only benefit (?) i had from it!

Jack3d is good if you like the tingles that come with it!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheers dude!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Cymru am byth


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Cymru am byth


Was going to use that as the thread title but i think i'd have confused the saxons too much!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Ok so trained before picking my son up and had a good one today. Weights up from friday as per the proramme but still felt more than comfortable.

Did a few warm up sets of each but working weights, all 5x5 were;

Squat 75kg

Overhead press 40kg

Deadlift 75 kg

Body weight Chin ups 8,6,6,5,5

The overhead press still feels really light but going to resist bumping the weight up.

Same goes for the deadlift. Really enjoy doing these and only being doing them since the start of the programme. Found this weight quite easy but again going to resist bumping the weight up as there's still just under 9 weeks to go.

I was pleased with chin ups. More reps than i've done before so strength must be going up. Used full range of motion and noticed i had much less body swing to try and squeeze them out.

Back and arms were well pumped after these and it felt good!!

Now going to take my boy for his swimming lesson, chill with a coffee and have a gander at all the yummy mummies!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Haha yummy mummies nice one :thumb:


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Bloody main pool was closed to the scenery wasn't as pleasant as it normally is. Ah well there's always next week.

Also why to perfectly fit people use the lift instead of going up twenty steps?

Laziness is just too kind a word for it.


----------



## FitzTheMan (Oct 26, 2011)

Sweet man! Swansea here buddy


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

:lol:Look aslong us us Welsh stick together we'll be alright, there's too many anglos on here for my liking anyway.

Once we've brought all the welsh guys together and yes that does include North Walians, it's time to to move further a field.

Then once again we can be reunited with our celtic brothers and sisters across the sea in Ireland and then upto Scotland.

No longer will we feel the oppressive hand of the english, forcing their culture upon us and diluting our bloodlines with their germanic inbred genetics.

MEN........ WHO'S WITH ME!!!!???

:thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

:nono:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> :nono:


It's ok, you sound Italian, we can form an alliance


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> It's ok, you sound Italian, we can form an alliance


British Bulldog me (Tassotti is Italian though you are right)


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> :lol:Look aslong us us Welsh stick together we'll be alright, there's too many anglos on here for my liking anyway.
> 
> Once we've brought all the welsh guys together and yes that does include North Walians, it's time to to move further a field.
> 
> ...


Army at the ready! They want WAR and tonight we shall drink saxon blood :beer:


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

And on a lighter note just got the last night shift out the way so a couple of days off now.

Managed to slope off to the gym for half an hour and did 20mins on the treadmill and some ab work.

Also tonight going to meet with a lady friend so hopefully should get another 2 minutes cardio there!! :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Army at the ready! They want WAR and tonight we shall drink saxon blood :beer:
> 
> View attachment 68734


Is that you at the end of all those sheep you dirty bastard :lol: just working your way through the army 

Haha, have a good day mate with your lady friend and for f*ck sake last more than 2mins :blink: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> :lol:Look aslong us us Welsh stick together we'll be alright, there's too many anglos on here for my liking anyway.
> 
> Once we've brought all the welsh guys together and yes that does include North Walians, it's time to to move further a field.
> 
> ...


I'm glad about that was starting to feel left out, so I'm here with ya :rockon:


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Well I wasn't going to subscribe after reading all the way through the patriotic foolish dreams of welsh rule, I am glad to see that nature has restored the equilibrium and got us back to sheep jokes....

Now subbed


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

sutmae said:


> And on a lighter note just got the last night shift out the way so a couple of days off now.
> 
> Managed to slope off to the gym for half an hour and did 20mins on the treadmill and some ab work.
> 
> Also tonight going to meet with a lady friend so hopefully should get another* 2 minutes cardio *there!! :thumb:


well at least you're being honest


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> well at least you're being honest


It includes foreplay too.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

sutmae said:


> It includes foreplay too.


 :blush:


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> I'm glad about that was starting to feel left out, so I'm here with ya :rockon:


Yeah we'll take you Dai. Might need the gogs with this one!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheers dude :thumb:


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> I'm glad about that was starting to feel left out, so I'm here with ya :rockon:





lee85 said:


> Is that you at the end of all those sheep you dirty bastard :lol: just working your way through the army
> 
> Haha, have a good day mate with your lady friend and for f*ck sake last more than 2mins :blink: :lol:


Yeah i'm working my way through. It's called team building!

More than 2 minutes????? better make sure i don't leave the house with a loaded gun. Might make it to 3 then!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Yeah i'm working my way through. It's called team building!
> 
> More than 2 minutes????? better make sure i don't leave the house with a loaded gun. Might make it to 3 then!!


Thats aboy :thumb:


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

All in all a good night last night. Got home at 930am after 4 hours kip and a bottle of wine and felt a bit tired. Not a lot of sleep and also on the back end of night shifts so still trying to adjust back to day mode.

Really didn't feel like training but gave myself a slap and told myself to stop being a pussy. I thought best get it out the way as i know i'm going to be knackered later.

All in all it didn't go too bad. I was tired but as on monday the weights were comfortable and concentrated on form. For some reason my hamstrings/abductors felt a bit tight but checked the form and squats were all parallel at worst. Going to stretch them off through today and tomorrow.

Weights were up by 2.5 kg on each exercise from the last and all 5x5

Squat 77.5kg

Bench 70kg

Barbell Row 50 kg (felt really light & might have been 6 sets. Got disrupted by my son and lost count!)

3 sets of push ups on push up bars. All sets done slow and deep. Reps 30,26,28.

Took about 15 minutes longer than normal but will put that down to tiredness.

Had PWO shake and now going to make fresh pasta and meatballs with my son for tea.

Might slob it then on the sofa and watch a kids film or two!!!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Thats aboy :thumb:


Dude my plan worked :clap:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Strong Bench mate


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Strong Bench mate


Cheers Tass. This made me look at the weights again and realised i'm benching almost what i'm squatting! Then again only in week 4 and the squats will rise faster than the bench so hopefully it will all even itself out. In it for the long term!!!!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Rudely awoken at 8am by my son. No issue with him ringing me but the ex should have. He needs his bike and helmet for school and she tried to blame him for not asking me monday? I bluntly pointed out that he is 6 and she is the adult which didn't go down too well!!

Also she said she didn't have time to pick the bike up as they'd be late. The school is also going on at me about him being late all the time which i have no control over. My current living arrangements and shift pattern mean i can't do the morning run although i do pick him up at least 3 times a week on average.

He then gets told off for being late but it's not his fault and can't really say to the teacher that his mum can't get her **** out of bed in the morning.

Any way rant over. You may be able to tell i got out the wrong side of bed this morning but i like to think the glass is half full.

The plus side is that it's training day and i have a feeling it's going to be a good one now!!!

1030 am it all begins.....


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

wow you sound like my dad literally, no disrespect just saying


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> wow you sound like my dad literally, no disrespect just saying


Please elaborate???? Not quite sure how to take this!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Didn't have time to put today's training on here before work so doing it now.

Normal few warm up sets and stretching, working sets all 5x5 and weights were;

Squat 80kg

Overhead Press 42.5kg

Deadlift 80kg

BW Chin ups 10,7,7,6,6

Squat and deads comfortable.really enjoying deads and know i could lift a load more than this. Really enjoy doing these.

Squats were good most going just below parallel and parallel at worst. Didn't have the tightness in hams/abductors so putting this down to the running on monday night in work. That said still going to work on stretching to improve flexibility.

Overhead press weight was fine and got a good pump in my shoulders. Like these.

Chin up reps were up on mondays and form felt good. Really felt my back working and was pumped after doing these.

Really enjoyed this session and looking forward to monday's.

Diet hasn't been brilliant this week. Not been eating crap and plenty of protein but maybe should have had a few more cals.

Had to order more whey and oats from MP yesterday so should be here monday. Ran out of oats two weeks ago and found a difference from not having them in my morning shake.

I'm crap at breakfast but find a shake with a couple of scoops of oats makes a big difference - better than nothing.

Weight is about 14'11 and body fat is definitely dropping. Got some ab definition coming and haven't seen those babies for years!!

Vuscularity definitely improving too which shows that body fat is dropping.

Have to make sure i ring the ex before the next workout to get my psyched and in the zone. Seemed to do the job today !!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Please elaborate???? Not quite sure how to take this!


well i won't elaborate too much as it will give the game away as what it is you do for a living, but generally from what i read you speak like he does and the similar situation you are in he was in etc....

And you both work the same job etc...

Nothing negative just an observation not to be taken out of context


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> well i won't elaborate too much as it will give the game away as what it is you do for a living, but generally from what i read you speak like he does and the similar situation you are in he was in etc....
> 
> And you both work the same job etc...
> 
> Nothing negative just an observation not to be taken out of context


Ah got you now dude....i thought you were going to call me a boring old git!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Ah got you now dude....i thought you were going to call me a boring old git!


yea that aswell :lol:


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> yea that aswell :lol:


Cheeky fcuker.

Old - no. Getting older - yes. And i'm certainly not boring (said whilst sat on his own in bed on the laptop drinking a coffee)


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

you are only as old as the person you feel, as they say...oh hang on, you are on your own, stop it NOW....


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

kites1664 said:


> you are only as old as the person you feel, as they say.......


That my friend i am saving for tonight and if you say "you are only as old as the person you feel" how does 27 sound???


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

age is just a number, you could have the physical/mental capacity of a 28 year old etc... and a 28 year old could have the physical and mental capacity of a 40 year old on average


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

sutmae said:


> That my friend i am saving for tonight and if you say "you are only as old as the person you feel" how does 27 sound???


All I can say to that, is the last time I touched a 27 year old, it was only after I had paid lol....

Sounds like you have a good night in store though.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

kites1664 said:


> All I can say to that, is the last time I touched a 27 year old, it was only after I had paid lol....
> 
> Sounds like you have a good night in store though.


LOL. I'm glad you said "paid" i thought it was going to read "i got two years"

Seen a few girls since i spilt last year but this one is stunning and seems keen.

She likes the extra muscles too so one of the benefits of training i haven't mentioned before! :thumb:


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

sutmae said:


> LOL. I'm glad you said "paid" i thought it was going to read "i got two years"
> 
> Seen a few girls since i spilt last year but this one is stunning and seems keen.
> 
> She likes the extra muscles too so one of the benefits of training i haven't mentioned before! :thumb:


Nice one mate, hope it goes well for you.

It wasn't really the reason I started lifting, but I spend a lot of time on the beach in the summer due to my kite boarding and vain though it is, It will be nice to just stoll on in a pair of shorts and know that I look ok.

So what date is tonight..guessing not the first?


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Nah not the first one. Only arranged it last minute yesterday. managed to change my shift to an earlier one in work and not back in till 3 tomorrow so should be a good night.

She's getting the drinks in and i'll provide the entertainment :cool2:


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

sutmae said:


> She's getting the drinks in and i'll provide the entertainment :cool2:


Can't beat a spontaneous night with no pre planned ideas......

Seriously though have a good one mate, try not to think of us lot at the magic moment. :beer:


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh yes and standard banter for here.....

PICS OR YOU ARE LYING


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Soooo, how did it go?


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

kites1664 said:


> Oh yes and standard banter for here.....
> 
> PICS OR YOU ARE LYING


LOL.....not sure if pics of her are appropriate on a public forum!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

kites1664 said:


> Soooo, how did it go?


Just got back now. Awesome night. Let's just say i'm smiling!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

kites1664 said:


> Oh yes and standard banter for here.....
> 
> PICS OR YOU ARE LYING


This!!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Much as i'd love to show you all how gorgeous she is and to show her off I don't think it's really fair to her to put her pic on here.

I don't want a bunch of roid heads full of test "spreading their love" on their computer screens!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Didn't happen!

oh...and I'm natty scum


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Didn't happen!
> 
> oh...and I'm natty scum


LOL. OK it didn't happen. How do I explain these DOMS then? Haven't trained since friday!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

DOMs in your forearms


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> DOMs in your forearms


After over twelve months being single that's the only place i don't get DOMS!!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

sutmae said:


> After over twelve months being single that's the only place i don't get DOMS!!!


12 months?

Try 22 years


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> 12 months?
> 
> Try 22 years


You must have 22" forearms!!!!


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Natty here as well, so PICs are a must, don't have to be public, you can put up private pics if you want lol:wub:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

sutmae said:


> You must have 22" forearms!!!!


change forearms to 'willy', then half 22 and divide by 4 and give your answer in cm's.

=

MICRO PENIS


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> change forearms to 'willy', then half 22 and divide by 4 and give your answer in cm's.
> 
> =
> 
> MICRO PENIS


**** me that's a small nail if true. I hope you got a big hammer to hit it in with :whistling:


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Training done. Good session today and really enjoyed it. This is the first session of week 5/12.

Working weights, all 5x5 were;

Squat 82.5kg

Bench 72.5kg

Barbell row 60kg

Push ups on push up bars 3sets 35,30,29

Again comfortable with them all. Tried a couple of adjustments on the squats and they felt much better.

Bench was comfortable and i did a 7.5kg jump on the barbell rows.

I only did this because they were just too light at 52.5kg and did not feel in sync with the other lifts effort wise. I think this weight puts it on par now and will go back to the 2.5kg increases.

I did some barbell curls at the end as i had plenty left in the tank!

Looking forward to Wednesdays session now.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Going well sutmae (you don't look Asian)

Looks like you're enjoying it


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

looking good there fella


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Next session you might be squatting as much as a nine year old girl mate






sorry mate..couldn't resist that


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Next session you might be squatting as much as a nine year old girl mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL.....i'll only ust be squatting as much as her. The shame of it :sad:


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Normal few warm up sets and stretching, working sets all 5x5 and weights were;

Squat 85kg

Overhead Press 45kg

Deadlift 100kg

BW Chin ups 8,6,5,6,8

Wasn't really up for it today. Maybe because the last set of shifts do take it out of me. I also think i might have slept funny because my back was tight to start with but soon loosened up.

Everyone has their off days but thankfully it doesn't happen very often and made sure i finished the routine. I also had a chinese in work last night. It was the first bit of crap food i've had in weeks and body probably thought what the hell is this sh*t you're putting in me. It was nice though!!

Tass has shamed me into upping the deads. I know the programme says not to up them but i feel quite strong on these. The 100kg was comfortable and like the rows on monday brought it on par with the effort of the other lifts.

Chins were down a couple of reps from last time but not too bothered. Pumped out a good last set so a good end to the training.

I normally blast the music out of my TV but there was a problem with the signal today so had to use the laptop.

I didn't like this and it seemed strange in the room. Gym OCD, upset Karma, fcuked up feng shui??????

Either i'm weird or i'm looking for excuses for a mediocre session!

Important thing is i did what i had to do - bring on Friday for the next one!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Going well sutmae *(you don't look Asian)*
> 
> Looks like you're enjoying it


Asian? Please explain!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

sutmae is welsh you idiota!

Maybe he was talkin about tht???


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> sutmae is welsh you idiota!
> 
> Maybe he was talkin about tht???


I was going to wait to see what bollocks Tass was going to come out with!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh right 

Come on now..Sutmae...It does sound chinese or something...

What is it then? Name or what?


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Oh right
> 
> Come on now..Sutmae...It does sound chinese or something...
> 
> What is it then? Name or what?


http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/sut_mae

Readyandwaiting knew the score but then he is from God's country as well!


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Iawn boi bach?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

sutmae said:


> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/sut_mae
> 
> Readyandwaiting knew the score but then he is from God's country as well!


How gay is that :lol: Whats the welsh for fcuk you...Should have used that..Would have been well 'ard


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Cachau bant. This one's just for you Tass! :tongue:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

tassoti you mutha fcuker


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> tassoti you mutha fcuker


Thats kinda harsh..lol


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Workout done yesterday and working weights, all 5x5 were;

Squat 87.5kg

Bench 75kg

Barbell row 62.5kg

Push ups on push up bars 3sets 40,27,29 to failure (might do these with feet raised next time)

Did some ab work too, 3 sets of reverse crunches and weighted decline sit ups. Good burn.

Ok as i've said before and it may be getting a bit boring the weights were ok. Saying that i feel it more in my muscles(?) today than before so it's all good.

It was a split session. Did the squats and bench before a surprise visit from a lady friend (whom soon i will call my missus with any luck. long story but all good)

So a couple of hours later i went back and did the rows, push ups and ab work. Didn't feel like doing it after the break but pushed myself and felt much better afterwards.

It is getting harder the weights are going to start to get testing very soon.

I'm a stubborn ****er and not going to let them get the better of me ;-)

Roll on monday for the next one!


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Workout done yesterday and working weights, all 5x5 were;
> 
> Squat 87.5kg
> 
> ...


\looking good there fella, is this "lady friend" the same one that we were jesting about the other week???? SOunds like it's going well.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

sutmae said:


> Workout done yesterday and working weights, all 5x5 were;
> 
> Squat 87.5kg
> 
> ...


You sure your full Welsh ??? The average welshman warms up on 100Kg's on each exercise. Been proven in the university of Bangor I. lol


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> You sure your full Welsh ??? The average welshman warms up on 100Kg's on each exercise. Been proven in the university of Bangor I. lol


On no my secret's out...i've tried to save upsetting the saxons by dropping a "1" from on front of all my weights....rumbled!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

kites1664 said:


> \looking good there fella, is this "lady friend" the same one that we were jesting about the other week???? SOunds like it's going well.


Cheers mate she's a keeper. A few things to sort but looking good.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

:thumb :I just read the thread title....

WELSH AND PROUD?

You gotta be kiddin me!!!!>????


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> :thumb :I just read the thread title....
> 
> WELSH AND PROUD?
> 
> You gotta be kiddin me!!!!>????


Well readyandwaiting I just checked back and you first posted on this thread on the 26/11. I'm surprised you didn't comment on the title then or has it only just sunk in now? :confused1:

I may be missing something here but i am Welsh and I am Proud and i don't just mean proud of the duvet as i'm sat here typing!!! :cool2:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

SHYT ME,

I was only pulling your plonker!!!!!

Don't give me attitude now lovely boy otherwise we'll have to stop and search!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> SHYT ME,
> 
> I was only pulling your plonker!!!!!
> 
> Don't give me attitude now lovely boy otherwise we'll have to stop and search!


LOL stop being so sensitive.!!!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

sutmae said:


> LOL stop being so sensitive.!!!!


I was only acting like an officer of the law.

They said the exact same thing to me a few months back cos i crossed the white line.

JUST CALL ME OSAMA BIN LADEN!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Normal few warm up sets and stretching, working sets all 5x5 (deads 1x5) and weights were;

Squat 90kg

Overhead Press 47.5kg

Deadlift 105kg

BW Chin ups 10,8,8,7,4 (Phone went off on last set so stopped me short but others were good and felt solid!

Felt good and solid on the lifts today. Core is definitely strengthening which may explain why the lifts are starting to feel more solid which is good cos the weights are going up nicely.

Programme is progressing nicely and this is the start of week 6.

Going to have to get some more plates. Having to use smaller plates to make up the weight and running out of room on the bar. I think a mate of mine has some 10 and 20kg plates in his garage he doesn't use so will try and nick them off him.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

good to see ya weights going up


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

sounds good, with lifts improving


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

good lifting there, well done


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for the positive comments guys they always help with motivation.

Really enjoying it and i think the progressive loading of this routine has helped me immensely. Feel so much stronger even though i know i could lift more but that will soon come un the next few weeks.

Never used to do the basic compounds and i now know that's a BIG mistake. IMO no routine should be without them and wish i'd done them from the start.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Strong Solid workout Sooty.

Have you got oly or standard weights?


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Strong Solid workout Sooty.
> 
> Have you got oly or standard weights?


Cheers mate.

Standard weights at the moment. The end of this routine is going to be the limit for the bar (and the floor!)so going to have to get an oly set then (or join a gym!)


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Just finished workout and working weights, all 5x5 were;

Squat 92.5kg

Bench 77.5kg

Barbell row 65kg

Push ups on push up bars 3sets 30,26,29 - did a lot of pauses at mid and bottom to work the chest more and keep the reps down.

Standing Barbell Curls

10 x 27.5

10 x 32.5

10 x 35

Seated dumbbell curls

10 x 10

10x 15

8 x 17.5

Good workout today. Starting to feel I have to push more now with the weights going up but still comfortably doing the required number of sets and reps so i'm happy.

Shoulder is good and niggle is almost gone depite the weights increasing.

Haven't checked my weight for a while but waist definitely decreasing and will need some new trousers in work soon and also filling out the work shirts more so that's a good sign!!

Quite a happy bunny at the moment. Life is good :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Can you do dips rather than press ups?

If not stick some weights in a rucksack


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Dips aggravate my shoulder. Saying that i haven't tried them for a while so it may be ok again now.

Weights in a rucksack could be the way forward. Cheers dude will try that next time.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

get the cod liver oil and glocoasamine in you daily m8, it does help


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> get the cod liver oil and glocoasamine in you daily m8, it does help


I take cod liver oil but never heard of the other stuff. Will look it up and get that in me too. Cheers bud.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

collagen and calcium help joint welll also


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

I suffer with a dodgy knee and glucosamine is great, still plays up now and again, but better than before taking it


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Went to Tesco in work and picked up some glucosamine so i'll see how it goes. Doing the exercises i'm doing now doesn't aggravate the shoulder but it can't do any harm.

It may help with my elbow which can play up from time to time. Cheers guys.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a general question for anyone on here ...

Lets say I was an officer of the law and someone was in custody and I saw them put a bag or wrap of heroin in their mouths and proceded to pin them up against the wall but they spat the heroin into my face......

Am I entitled to punch fuk outta them?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry to derail Sutmae.

Your training sounds consistant, keep going bruvva, it pays off.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Normal few warm up sets and stretching, working sets all 5x5 (deads 1x5) and weights were;

Squat 95kg

Overhead Press 50kg

Deadlift 110kg

BW WG Pull ups 8,7,7,5,6

Squats were good apart from a slight niggle in the groin. Wasn't painful and didn't affect the lifts but was more annoying than anything. Managed to dig out an old pair of neoprene shorts i used to use in my rugby days. These helped with a bit of support and keeping the area warm. Also realised i'm now squatting more than my bodyweight which is good.

Overhead presses felt nice and tight and the weight was enough to get a good pump.

Weight on the deads is fine. There's a lot of debate over grip when lifting. I'm still using an overhand grip as it's fine for me at the moment.

Grip strength is ok but going to have to start using chalk as the bar is getting slippy. Got some liquid chalk on order so hopefully it'll be here by the next workout. Would have liked to have used normal chalk but as i train in the house i didn't want the dust or mess!

Wide grip pull ups done today instead of chin ups cos i wanted to hit the lats a bit more. These are harder than chin ups so less reps but happy with the numbers considering it's the first time i've done full sets of these.

I'm considering taking xmas week off from training. With work and my boy being off school i may struggle to fit it in. I don't think i've missed a session in well over 6 months so the break may be well needed. One week off then hit it again in the New Year.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

looking nice and structured.

Now all you need is a gram og test and you'll be on your way!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice solid session again sooty...Close to 100K squats now.

A week off will do you good mate. Give the body a complete rest


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I have a general question for anyone on here ...
> 
> Lets say I was an officer of the law and someone was in custody and I saw them put a bag or wrap of heroin in their mouths and proceded to pin them up against the wall but they spat the heroin into my face......
> 
> Am I entitled to punch fuk outta them?


YES!! Now leave all this crap out of here mate will ya?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

oes


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> looking nice and structured.
> 
> Now all you need is a gram og test and you'll be on your way!


Thought about it and i've read loads in the steroid section. There's some obvious reasons why i'm hesitant (which i'm not going to go into on here) and having just met someone i don't want to run the risk of libido issues. I know there's stuff to tackle this but what if i got it wrong. I'm sure that would do wonders for the relationship!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

My old man has three mates juicing where he works so it's all good.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Nice solid session again sooty...Close to 100K squats now.
> 
> A week off will do you good mate. Give the body a complete rest


Cheers Tass.

A week off is definitely on the cards. I can blast the last 5 weeks of the routine then.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> My old man has three mates juicing where he works so it's all good.


There's a few who work with me. It's the meat and veg issue that concerns me the most!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

oh i see.

well your balls will shrink whilst on the cycle but you can use HCG to prevent this I have been told by members on here and your libido should be through the roof.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> oh i see.
> 
> well your balls will shrink whilst on the cycle but you can use HCG to prevent this I have been told by members on here and your libido should be through the roof.


Yeah read that HCG will sort that. It is a minefield and there's so many different opinions it gets quite confusing.

Maybe in the new year or after my holiday in March. Also have to have the funds for it and this ain't the time of year where there's much surplus cash!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Yeah read that HCG will sort that. It is a minefield and there's so many different opinions it gets quite confusing.
> 
> Maybe in the new year or after my holiday in March. Also have to have the funds for it and this ain't the time of year where there's much surplus cash!


it's not that expensive initially from what i've researched. Food costs the most.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> it's not that expensive initially from what i've researched. Food costs the most.


If it was a tenner i'd struggle at the moment! Bought far too many xmas presents for my son!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Fcuk me what a night. Long story and i'd be typing all night. There's a woman and her ex involved. Nuff said.

Really i'm just killing time to stop myself reaching for the whisky bottle and a pack of 20 Lambert's. Maybe a w*nk later may help.

So on to training after all that's why we're all here :confused1:

Not trained since Friday and i'm at the point where i fcuking miss it after two days without. Really seems to make me have the feel good factor, far more than bashing the bishop although that still has it's place! :thumb:

*The programme* ; Week 7 in the big brother stronglifts house. So i am still really enjoying the routine and the weights are going up nicely. Not going to break any records at the moment but getting to the point where the effort is definitely more and i can feel it the next day.

I've been happy with the gains. My body shape has changed immensely. Whilst i may not be a ripped Adonis just yet I had to throw out 9 pairs of jeans today cos i could have got two of me into them! Got to be a good sign but now i have no clothes!

I can see some abs too. Haven't seen 'em since the nineties and forgot they were there so well chuffed.

My diet hasn't been the best the last week or so. There's been a bit of stuff going on close to home and whilst some people comfort eat i go the opposite and tend not to eat enough. What i have done is tried to make sure i get protein shakes in me (2 or 3 a day) to try and keep the muscle i've trained hard for. I'm ok eating tuna and chicken but tend to not want the stodgy carbs which maybe isn't a bad thing! I've not lost weight and body fat definitely dropping so not all bad.

I really enjoy seeing the weights go up and over the years i've mainly trained purely for rugby. I can't play now cos of work and i got injured on my comeback. Managed to find some photos i'll post up. I'm thinking of seeing if my weights go up enough to powerlift but early days and i'll look into it more.

At the moment i train cos it makes me feel better which in turn makes me want to be better to other people (apart from the fat lazy ones!)


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Whoa mate !!..What the **** happened there?


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Whoa mate !!..What the **** happened there?


That was my rugby comeback 12 months ago. Managed to find the pics on an old phone!

Only one point of impact but left a bit of a mark!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What hit you... A combine harvester?


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> What hit you... A combine harvester?


No a fcuking tank and i won so don't mess with me :cool2:


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

And i know i'm a good looking cnut despite the black eyes, Don't shout it out though!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You look like a miserable **** !!

Then again, it would look weird if you were grinning in those pics...pmsl


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> You look like a miserable **** !!
> 
> Then again, it would look weird if you were grinning in those pics...pmsl


LOL. it fcuking hurt believe me. I went out on the **** after it happened and everything was good (got laid) until a couple of days later and i was like a fcuking panda!

A mate of mine has a wife who is a doctor and after seeing the pics reckoned i had a fractured skull!

No xrays at the time but doesn't surprise me. Still thick now!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

FCKIN SHYT!

THOSE PICS ARE HELLISH!

Good thing you are welsh.

No englishman could take that much of a beating and still get pussy!

LOL


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Workout oen this morning and working weights, all 5x5 were;

Squat 97.5kg

Bench 80kg

Barbell row 67.5kg

Push ups on push up bars 3sets 25,20,20 - these were done with a 10kg plate in a rucksack as recommended. Made them harder and less reps which is good cos i get bored when the numbers go up

Standing Barbell Curls

10 x 27.5

10 x 32.5 - stopped these cos the straight bar seems to have started aggravating my elbow so went onto seated dumbbell curls and these were fine.

Seated dumbbell curls

10 x 10

10x 15

8 x 17.5

Good session considering i was knackered. Not too much sleep last night due to a griefy situation going on. Saying that i was wound up to fcuk at the start and blasted the squat and bench easily but fatigued quite quickly. I still got through it ok so more than happy.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

looking good there, when you gonna get some vids up then?

Is the ex issue withthe one that you were getting on well with? bit of a sh1t if it was mate...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah vid for 100Kg squat next sesh


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

kites1664 said:


> looking good there, when you gonna get some vids up then?
> 
> Is the ex issue withthe one that you were getting on well with? bit of a sh1t if it was mate...


Cheers mate.

Issues with her ex. Me and her are good just he ain't happy about her seeing me even though they've split.

He turned up unexpectedly at my house on Friday gobbing off.

All mouth no trousers. Went to the door and he realised i was twice the size of him and he backed off! Haven't heard from him since.

More p*ssed off he came to my door more than anything.

Thankfully they've spoken and he's accepted it now. We'll see. Hasn't affected us and she's still keen so onwards and upwards!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah vid for 100Kg squat next sesh


I'll try to get it sorted. 100kg to be done tomorrow morning. Have to try and use my phone or webcam.

Maybe a live feed and i could do it naked?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

sutmae said:


> I'll try to get it sorted. 100kg to be done tomorrow morning. Have to try and use my phone or webcam.
> 
> *Maybe a live feed and i could do it nake*d?


How could you say such a thing. You have to adorn a santa hat


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> How could you say such a thing. You have to adorn a santa hat


Wow specific requests already. But i hardly know you , you never ring or return my calls..........


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Wow specific requests already. But i hardly know you , you never ring or return my calls..........


Thats coz you've been two-timing me with some brazen hussy !


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Issues with her ex. Me and her are good just he ain't happy about her seeing me even though they've split.
> 
> ...


Well I hope it's all sorted for you mate, nothing worse than the hassle of an ex that won't let go.....

No specific requests for the vid, the santa hat will do fine, unless of course you can get the new misses to lay down and stick her toungue out so we really know that you are going ATG....lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

:lol:  :lol:


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

kites1664 said:


> Well I hope it's all sorted for you mate, nothing worse than the hassle of an ex that won't let go.....
> 
> No specific requests for the vid, the santa hat will do fine, unless of course you can get the new misses to lay down and stick her toungue out so we really know that you are going ATG....lol


LOl. I'm partial to a bit of "teabagging". I'll run it by her!


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Vid must be posted, you know the rules.. :devil2:


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

kites1664 said:


> Vid must be posted, you know the rules.. :devil2:


LOL. I know she'd be up for it but would be too much for the horny test fuelled roid heads on here!!

I will video the squats tomorrow. I've even been practising editing on software on the recommendation of tass so i must be serious.

I will do my best to get some on here as it would be good to get some feedback on my form. I can't guarantee she'll have a star role but i'll work on it!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good girl !


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Normal few warm up sets and stretching, working sets all 5x5 (deads 1x5) and weights were;

Squat 100kg

Overhead Press 52.5kg

Deadlift 110kg

BW WG Pull ups 8,7,8,6

Really didn't feel like it today. Energy levels were in my boots. I had a long day in work yesterday and didn't really get to eat enough which may explain it.

My groin is still niggling and starting to p*ss me off. Definitely going to take next week off to rest it.

I videoed the session today to check form and didn't like the look of my squats so any tips appreciated.

I read the wrong weight for the deads so ended up doing 110kg instead of 115. Only just noticed and can't be ****d to do them again!

Pull ups done but only four sets cos i just didn't have the energy to do the last one.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Looking good.

I would say watch your form on deadlifts, maybe put blocks of somesort to place your bar down on it so you don't have to bend down lower which rounds your back.

I.e. in the gym I would have 2x20kg discs either side so 4x20kg discs in total to deadlift from to save my back rounding.

Other than that I would take the negative portion of your lifting on each exercise slightly slower.

The weights you used looked far too light for you now.

I'm just being picky because I don't want you putting your back out.

At the end of the day I am quite good human being, well as much as you can be living on this planet lol.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Are you ex military btw?


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

well done for getting the vid up, as you know I am not exactly experienced, but looks good to me,

you do appear to be leaning forward a luttle on the squats but that may be the angle of the camera, certainly nothing major.

Reps given for posting the vid, although I am guessing she didn't want to partake..lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

That leaning forward on the squats is definitely the camera angle. I noticed that.

Squats - Not hitting depth - gets higher as sets increase (prob cos its feeling heavier) - otherwise good

OHP - Elbows need to be facing forward at bottom of lift - got head through well

Deads - pretty good - little more chest up when setting up each rep - there's no rush

Video Production - need a transition between OHP and deads - need some credits :lol:

Excellent effort though fella. Vids are great


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Looking good.
> 
> I would say watch your form on deadlifts, maybe put blocks of somesort to place your bar down on it so you don't have to bend down lower which rounds your back.
> 
> ...


Yeah i could see my back was rounded now you mention it. As i use standard weights at the moment the discs are smaller and i reckon some blocks to raise them about 6 inches will make a huge difference.

Yeah the weights are ok but going tot stick to the programme as the end weights will hopefully be quite respectable then.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Are you ex military btw?


No but i still play with action man if that counts?


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

kites1664 said:


> well done for getting the vid up, as you know I am not exactly experienced, but looks good to me,
> 
> you do appear to be leaning forward a luttle on the squats but that may be the angle of the camera, certainly nothing major.
> 
> Reps given for posting the vid, although I am guessing she didn't want to partake..lol


i think it may be the camera angle cos the drive feels like it's through the heels and my back stayed fairly tight. When i do the lifts it doesn't feel as though my back is doing the work. Might try the camera at a lower level next time.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> That leaning forward on the squats is definitely the camera angle. I noticed that.
> 
> Squats - Not hitting depth - gets higher as sets increase (prob cos its feeling heavier) - otherwise good
> 
> ...


This niggle in my groin isn't helping and stopping me going as low as i'd like. Going to rest it till the new year to see if it helps. i was going to take next week off anyway and i think i'll skip squats on friday as well and ust to the other exercises.

I think the deads will improve if i get the weights raised slightly as mentioned. This may help me get my chest up. I'll work on it as i will withthe elbows on the OHP.

As for the video editing not bad for my first ever attempt. Not quite as polished as you but not too shabby


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

This pain in my groin has been bugging me and i think i've worked it out. It's not an issue with the groin but with the hip flexors.

I did some groin stretches and they were fine with no discomfort.

I then looked up some hip flexor stretches and when doing them realised that these were hitting the affecetd area.

So the plan is to rest up for a week or so with icepacks and massage.

I am quite experienced at massaging my groinal area already so this should be no problem ;-)

If i can stretch it off and get a bit more mobility and flexibility then hopefully i can get back to squatting in the new year.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Did a workout last night and kept off the squats as i said i would.

I've been trying to rest my hip/groin problem and using a heat pack and massaging the area. There seem to be a few knotted areas which i'm going to try and ease up.

If it isn't sorted by the new year then i'm going to have to adjust my routine to avoid exercises that aggravate it. Once i work out which ones i can and can't do i'll work around it and adust my routine to suit. This will probably mean dropping squats, dads and rows for a bit which i am gutted about cos i was enjoying doing them.

So last night i did (all 5x5);

Squats 82.5kg

Barbell Rows 70kg

Pussh ups on bars 3x30

Felt harder on the bench so weight definitely getting more challenging on this now.

The weight on the rows were ok but the position aggravated the hip/groin thing so will have to drop this. I may do inverted rows instead.

Did some barbell and dumbbell curls to finish.

I will decide on monday whether i train or not but still considering taking the week off which i should probably take anyway, i think the rest will do me good cos my elbow has also started to niggle again.

typical things go so well then a couple of minor ailments and it fcuks everything up.

Ah well no point whining about it i'll just work around it.

Anyway it's xmas eve and just finished a night shift so i am fcuked but i will say "nos da" (that's goodnight in Welsh) and i hope everyone has a good xmas. i know i will cos i got a ****load of cool presents for my son and i can't wait to play with them! :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you and yours Sooty


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Just finished work so should be up at a half decent time. So excited and im thirty fcking seven!

Merry xmas everyone x


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

yes, Happy Appreciation week!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> yes, Happy Appreciation week!


Cheers dude. Got today off and in tomorrow evening. Gonna be a busy one! Merry xmas.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

yeah my old man is working long over Christmas, he says its gonna be real busy as well


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> yeah my old man is working long over Christmas, he says its gonna be real busy as well


It was mate. Real busy. Felt like sh!t on boxing day but dragged myself in cos it was double time. Could have had a few more extra hours too but was just too rough.

If i was on normal time i definitely would have called in sick cos i was rough as but lots of extra dosh and two more bank holidays to go! :thumb:


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Ok so i said i was going to take this week off but got home from work yesterday and flt the need to lift some weights.

Over the last week i've done ****loads of stretching on my hip flexors. During one of the stretches i realised my left **** cheek was tight as ****, I beleive the technical term is glute, and no it's not from receiving too much before any of you cocky fcukers say i'm an **** bandit!

Now i can't explain this tightness but in Novemeber 2009 i got hit off my motorbike and hit the black stuff on my left side round the hip/pelvis area.

Thankfully nothing was broken but i couldn't walk properly for a month after. I'm wondering if this has caused an imbalance with me over compensating on one side causing the tightness and only now by the squats going up that i'd noticed it.

Anyway after loads of warming up and stretches i started squatting to see how it felt. I also stretched off in between sets.

I started with low weights and ended up doing 70kg for 5x5. I know i'd hit 100kg squat the other day but that was when my hip etc was pulling so happy to do the sets on this lower weight to see how i was affected.

Thankfully it felt pretty good and went on to do;

Military press 5x5x55kg

Deads worked up to 85kg for 1x5 which was easy. These aggravated the strain last time but not yesterday.

Then i did 5 sets of chin ups with reps being 11,8,7,8,6

All in all pretty pleased My leg felt ok up to working weight fine so will carry on stretching and hopefully up them very soon.

Working 4 night shifts from tonight so probably train again on monday.

Happy new year.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Perhaps you have a build up of scar tissue in that arrse cheek.

I.e. when I was doing MMA my left leg took a pound everytime i got hit in it and swelled up badly and i lost flexibility within in overtime because it got hit quite a bit.

So you just have to break it down with your hands or one of the firm foam rollers if you know what i mean to break down the scar tissue to have it more loose again


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Perhaps you have a build up of scar tissue in that arrse cheek.
> 
> I.e. when I was doing MMA my left leg took a pound everytime i got hit in it and swelled up badly and i lost flexibility within in overtime because it got hit quite a bit.
> 
> So you just have to break it down with your hands or one of the firm foam rollers if you know what i mean to break down the scar tissue to have it more loose again


Cheers dude. Just been watching a load of foam roller videos on youtube and looks like it would do the trick.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Happy new year.

Last few new years have been sh!t tbh but i'm actually looking forward to this year which is the first time for a long time. I was working when midnight came and was almost relieved to see the back end of 2011.

This year is the one. Met an absolutely stunning and amazing girl in November and whilst there have been unbelievable and unjustified issues with her ex we've battled through and things are looking really good for us now.

Work is good, money is ok and got an awesome relationship with my 6 year old son to the point that i think my ex may be a bit jealous, but in all fairness she doesn't chuck her toys out and stop me seeing him. He comes first in everything and means the world to me.

2011 was the year i got back into training and whilst i'm not going to win any prizes i think i've done ok. Chuffed with the way i look and feel at the moment which only motivates me more to carry on. I love training now and whilst i tried to take a week off over xmas i just couldn't.

I did have a niggle in the hip/groin/glute area but thankfully narrowed down to nothing more serious than a flexibility and scar tissue problem. Loads of stretching and massaging of tight areas has worked wonders.

I've been knackered from work so haven't put saturday's training on here so will now.

Started with squats after loads of warming up and worked up to 5x5 of 80kg. Not heavy and the weight was easy but more importantly I had no pain finishing the sets so well pleased.

Then went onto bench press. 3 warm up sets then 5x5 of 85kg. These are starting to get hard now but got all the reps done. As a motivational tool i imagined that on the way up i was smashing my girlfriends ex's head against the ceiling. Could have put another 100kg on there!!!

I then went on to work up to 5x5 of 72.5kg rows. Now the routine says to put the weight on the floor after every rep but i really don't like doing it like this so kept the weight off the floor and for me this works better to keep my back straight and i get more of a pump so going to keep doing them this way.

Onto push ups on push up bars. 3 sets of 40, 35, 38. Last few reps slow and with pauses so really got a good burn.

Finished off with barbell curls and seated hammer curls.

Just finished work so a bit of kip then up and time for the next session.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Sounds awesome you are enjoying it so much and things going well that's always good news.

Lol my old man worked last night too he said the youngsters don't want the overtime these days and it seems that all the older guys he works with are willing to do overtime.

£300 quid he got for last night, I would have snatched that up straight away just for a 9 hour shift lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice uplifting post their sooty.

Good to see someone happy!

Hope this continues to be great for you mate.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Sounds awesome you are enjoying it so much and things going well that's always good news.
> 
> Lol my old man worked last night too he said the youngsters don't want the overtime these days and it seems that all the older guys he works with are willing to do overtime.
> 
> £300 quid he got for last night, I would have snatched that up straight away just for a 9 hour shift lol


There's loads who don't want the overtime but i'll take it everytime. Can't turn down double pay in a hurry!

After tonight i will have had 3 bank holidays which means about an extra £500 net pay end of the month for 24 hours work. Two of them were on normal working days and managed to get one more on a day off.

I'll take that thank you!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Nice uplifting post their sooty.
> 
> Good to see someone happy!
> 
> Hope this continues to be great for you mate.


Cheers mate. Been a rough couple of years but seems like i've maybe been given a break.

Seems like you're in a good frame of mind too judging by your journal and your new approach to diet.

Keep it up.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Looking good there, I wish you all the best for this coming year and am sure it will be a good one on all counts.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Session done yesterday and again no problems with the squats.

Working sets for the squats were 90kg and no problems at all. The programme says i should be on 110kg which i reckon i could do so will go for 100kg again next session and then if that's ok do 5kg increases to bring me back in line in a few sessions.

Military press were 5x5x57.5kg and whilst the last couple were a bit harder finished them and confident for the next increase.

Onto deads and worked up to a final set of 5x115kg. No problems with these other than i'm running out of plates!

5 sets of chin ups next with the reps being 11,9,7,8,6. Pleased with these and got a good pump.

I'm chuffed that my niggle is holding out and not aggravated by the squats and deadlifts as it was before. The extra stretching seems to be paying off.

Should have a foam roller delivered later and from what i've looked up should help me to work out some knots i have in certain areas.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

If you need any help loosening up those buttocks just let me know, I've got 9 inches of trouser snake ready to use


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> If you need any help loosening up those buttocks just let me know, I've got 9 inches of trouser snake ready to use


LOL sorry best offer i've had all year but won't settle for less than 10!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

sutmae said:


> LOL sorry best offer i've had all year but won't settle for less than 10!


Well that penis pump I got off my gran for christmas should come in handy, i'm sure i could get a couple of inches growth from it.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

A foam roller sounds like a luxurious bit of kit..IT'S NOT!

Pain coming your way

Mwhahahahahahhahaha


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Well that penis pump I got off my gran for christmas should come in handy, i'm sure i could get a couple of inches growth from it.


You lucky fcuker. All my gran got me was a cock ring and some anal beads. You're spoilt you are.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> A foam roller sounds like a luxurious bit of kit..IT'S NOT!
> 
> Pain coming your way
> 
> Mwhahahahahahhahaha


Fcuk what have i left myself in for. No pain no gain right???? :crying:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

sutmae said:


> You lucky fcuker. All my gran got me was a cock ring and some anal beads. You're spoilt you are.


See this is welsh sense of humour and why we are the coolest muthafckers in Britian lol.

We are the best at taking jokes lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> See this is welsh sense of humour and why we are the gayest muthafckers in Britian lol.
> 
> We are the best at taking it up the poopshoot/QUOTE]
> 
> Fixed


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Typical English changing words to how they like to see them. NO ****. but in your case Tassotti BIG ****!!!! x


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Good to see ya at 100kg now on ya squat, a question for ya mate have you always done 5x5 as your weights are always going up everytime I check in


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Good to see ya at 100kg now on ya squat, a question for ya mate have you always done 5x5 as your weights are always going up everytime I check in


Been doing 5x5 since the beginning of november. The weights go up each workout and so far i haven't stalled (i think it may happen soon!) so that's why there's a steady increase.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cheers dude, think I'll be changing to 5x5 see if I can get past my max reps


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

Three Welshmen in a pub praising the beer:

First Welshman: "Best glass of beer I never tasted no better.'

Second Welshman: "So did I neither."

Third Welshman: "Neither did I too."


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

seb1970 said:


> Three Welshmen in a pub praising the beer:
> 
> First Welshman: "Best glass of beer I never tasted no better.'
> 
> ...


Racist!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

I trained on wednesday but ony had time to do squats os i had to bo and pick my boy up. Bad planning on my part but worked up to 5x5x95kg and no nigglng pain so happy with that.

Yesterday morning i finished off what i should have done on wednesday which was;

Bench press- the weight should have been 87.5kg. For the first time i didn't manage all the sets. I did two full sets of 87.5kg and then only managed 2 reps on the third before bailing out. I took 5kg off and did three further sets of 5 to finish.

Gutted i didn't hit the weight but could be cos i haven't been getting enough carbs in me and quite tired from work. I'll will hit them next time.

Barbell rows were 5x5x75kg and finished all these fairly easily.

Pushups on bars 3 sets, 50,35,25. Last set done slowly.

Barbell curls

12 x 27.5kg

10 x 32.5kg

Seated dumbbell hammer curls

10 x 15kg

8 x 17.5kg

6 x 20kg

Overall pretty pleased with the workout considering my energy levels weren't at their best.

I may not be able to train till monday now cos of stuff planned over the weekend but i'll try and squeeze a session in if i can.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Since training i've had to buy new clothes. Before i had 36" jeans but had to get some more cos they were hanging off me.

Ordered a pair from next in 34" and they were too fcuking big! Delighted. Another trip to Next and 32" waist fitted me really well. I don't think i've been a 32" waist since i was in my teens so well chuffed.

I also checked the scales. I was 15 stone when i started this journal on 25/11/11 and just weighed in at 14 st 5lbs.

I reckon i've lost loads of fat but also gained muscle too and strength has gone up. People are noticing in work now so i must be doing something right.

I've got a printout somewhere of bodyfat% done in work last march. Have to dig it out and get tested again to see what the difference is. I'm hoping it will be quite significant.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

Racist! when you can't take the **** out off yourself and fellow countrymen then something is very wrong with the world!


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Great Progress Sutmae, it's always nice to look back at previous stats and see how much you have improved / lots. changed shape etc.

Well Done mate keep it up


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

seb1970 said:


> Racist! when you can't take the **** out off yourself and fellow countrymen then something is very wrong with the world!


Your attitude stinks! I will PM one of the Mods to try and get you banned after that vicious attack!

........... I'm only pulling your plonker :lol:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Sutmae if you want more replies to this thread I would change the title as most members on here are not welsh and won't click on it due to the title suggesting this thread has something to do with being proud of your heritage.

Not a dig, just a suggestion THE CHOICE IS YOURS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

sutmae said:


> Since training i've had to buy new clothes. Before i had 36" jeans but had to get some more cos they were hanging off me.
> 
> Ordered a pair from next in 34" and they were too fcuking big! Delighted. Another trip to Next and 32" waist fitted me really well. I don't think i've been a 32" waist since i was in my teens so well chuffed.
> 
> ...


Well done mate :thumb:


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Your attitude stinks! I will PM one of the Mods to try and get you banned after that vicious attack!
> 
> ........... I'm only pulling your plonker :lol:


Look Seb welsh humour :thumb:


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Sutmae if you want more replies to this thread I would change the title as most members on here are not welsh and won't click on it due to the title suggesting this thread has something to do with being proud of your heritage.
> 
> Not a dig, just a suggestion THE CHOICE IS YOURS!!!!!!!!!!


Fair point mate. How do i amend it? Had a quick look but stumped.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't know exactly, could be clicking on 'thread tools' and go from there.

Some sort of edit button should be available. Not sure though


----------



## Welsh76 (Oct 12, 2010)

If they're not Welsh we don't want 'em in here :thumb:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Welsh76 said:


> If they're not Welsh we don't want 'em in here :thumb:


where to in cardiff you from brederen?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

well said welsh 76!lol


----------



## Welsh76 (Oct 12, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> where to in cardiff you from brederen?


I'm living down the Bay at the moment.

I go to David Llloyd gym but looking to move somewhere a bit closer to the Bay soon.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Welsh76 said:


> I'm living down the Bay at the moment.
> 
> I go to David Llloyd gym but looking to move somewhere a bit closer to the Bay soon.


GHETTO!


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Welsh76 said:


> If they're not Welsh we don't want 'em in here :thumb:


Gets coat and leaves.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Bit quiet in here Sooty !


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

yeah fck all people posting here. The title needs changing IMO I'm not sure how to do this tbh.

ANYONE ELSE KNOW...?


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

it's not the title, its all the anti anything not welsh that has probably put people off:no:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

kites1664 said:


> it's not the title, its all the anti anything not welsh that has probably put people off:no:


We're only joking fella. Wales has been so watered down over the decades with english people just call us WEST ENGLAND!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

I tried to buy a house in Solva a few years back and was told i had to live in the area for 4 years before i could buy!ffs.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

seb1970 said:


> I tried to buy a house in *Solva* a few years back and was told i had to live in the area for 4 years before i could buy!ffs.


Soviet union?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

Almost,West wales, they had their own malitia thing going on!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

seb1970 said:


> I tried to buy a house in Solva a few years back and was told i had to live in the area for 4 years before i could buy!ffs.


We don't just let anyone in down here !!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Bit quiet in here Sooty !


Loads going on mate. Have been training update below.....


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Trained last monday. Had a twinge in my back for the last week but didn't stop me training. Don't know how i did it cos i don't feel it on any exercises but do on little things lke getting in and out of the car but it's eased up now and almost gone. So monday was;

Squats 5x5x100kg - back up to 100kg having sorted my glute/hip niggle and felt easy.

Overhead Press 5x5x60kg - finished them all. Had to push on the last set.

Deadlift 5x5x105kg - no problem with these.

Chin ups - 10,8,9,10,8

I've slipped behind on the programme as far as the weight progress goes but had to drop them a bit to work round injuries but should be back on course now.

Time to go and do today's session now before going out on a jolly with work colleagues on a mystery tour. God knows where we're going to end up!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

sutmae said:



> Trained last monday. Had a twinge in my back for the last week but didn't stop me training. Don't know how i did it cos i don't feel it on any exercises but do on little things lke getting in and out of the car but it's eased up now and almost gone. So monday was;
> 
> Squats 5x5x100kg - back up to 100kg having sorted my glute/hip niggle and felt easy.
> 
> ...


Those are some good sets of chin ups to be fair.

I find that even now, that I am not training that I can get slight bouts of tiredness during the day. When I was training I used to find about twice a day I would get really tired and then perk up again.

Do you find this?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Trained last monday. Had a twinge in my back for the last week but didn't stop me training. Don't know how i did it cos i don't feel it on any exercises but do on little things lke getting in and out of the car but it's eased up now and almost gone. So monday was;
> 
> Squats 5x5x100kg - back up to 100kg having sorted my glute/hip niggle and felt easy.
> 
> ...


Nice workout Sooty. Isn't it sposed to be 1x5 on deadlifts?


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Nice workout Sooty. Isn't it sposed to be 1x5 on deadlifts?


Well spotted. Typo it was 1x5.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Those are some good sets of chin ups to be fair.
> 
> I find that even now, that I am not training that I can get slight bouts of tiredness during the day. When I was training I used to find about twice a day I would get really tired and then perk up again.
> 
> Do you find this?


Yeah chuffed with chin ups. Couldn't do any a few months ago.

I sometimes get tired during the day but could be down to shift work. I don't always get to eat enough at work and often have to go a whole shift without food.

This happened on sunday afternoon and felt really weak and tired after the shift. I'm going to start taking snack bars in the car with me to munch on when i can to get something down my neck.

Generally though since training properly I find i have more energy and sleep better so therefore feel better all round.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Trained yesterday before going out on our works xmas mystery tour! Didn't give myself enough time to finish the workout but better than doing nothing and my back was a bit sore.

Squats were 5x5x105kg and this weight was fine.

Went back up to 87.5kg on the bench and managed 3 reps in the 2nd set before bombing out. I deloaded again to 82.5kg and finished the sets. Interestingly the bench is the only exercise that niggles the pull i have in my back so gonna concentrate on form.

|finished with 3 sets of push ups on the bars 40,30,30.

Not really getting enough calories in me so i think this is making me feel weaker. Saying that the fat is dropping off me and i'm off to Egypt in 8 weeks for a fortnight so don't mind so much for when i'm in my speedos!

Didn't have time to do barbell rows but not too bothered given that my back was pulling a bit.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Work's day out was cracking. Didn't know where we were going but ended up at http://www.heatherton.co.uk/

Pistol shooting, archery, clay pigeon shooting, car racing (huge scalextric type track), then go karting and it was a great laugh.

Went into Tenby for a couple of drinks before going to http://kookaba.co.uk/

Cracking meal there. Huge mixed grill with an extra 8oz kangaroo steak on the side!

Back to Tenby then for more drinks and had a great laugh! Tired today mind!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Work's day out was cracking. Didn't know where we were going but ended up at http://www.heatherton.co.uk/
> 
> Pistol shooting, archery, clay pigeon shooting, car racing (huge scalextric type track), then go karting and it was a great laugh.
> 
> ...


Sounds awesome mate, I bet you needed to have a good day out and unwind etc... it does a world of good and keeps you on the straight and narrow.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Kangaroos in Wales....Whatever next?


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Sounds like a good laugh was had, nice one


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Update

Haven't been on a while been a busy week or so. I trained on the 13th and did:

Squats 110kg 5x5

Overhead press 65kg 5x5

I moved onto deadlifts and warmed up on 65kg. I'd pulled a muscle in my middle back and the deads aggravated it straight away so i stopped.

So i haven't trained since to give my back a proper rest. It's the first block of time off from training for the best part of a year and i think i needed it.

Back feels fine now so all geared up to start again on monday. (I don't mean i'm full of gear. Not gone down that road yet!)

I don't know whether to try and step back into the 5x5 routine or not.

I enjoy it but the weights are going up now and I don't think the floor can take it!

The last squats mean't with bodyweight i had 200kg through my heels onto the wooden floor and it was creaking. Last thing i want is to go through and straddle a beam. I like my nads exactly where they are.

I see my options as:

Strengthen the floor - can't be ar5ed - might not be living here much longer.

Shed - got a huge shed in the garden. Could clear that then there'd be no problem. No electric down there though and it's cold!

Join a gym - there's a new leisure centre in town but not sure if they have free weights. Heard that they do but squats etc need to be done on a smith machine and don't fancy that.

Change routine - could keep training where i am and use lighter weights and higher reps. Going on hols in 6 weeks so may be an option to tone a bit more for when i'm in my mankini strutting my stuff around the pool!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

The weights are going up, fairplay, smith machines are great for squats I find as I am 6'4 so it puts more emphasis on the legs more and slightly less off of the back.

But if you don't fancy it thats ok just do what you gotta do.

Good luck!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

trained again on wednesday and back is now fine, touch wood.

Deloaded on previous weights just to see how it was and didn't feel it all all so well pleased.

I'm also now hardcore cos a few hours before training i had emergency root canal treatment but it didn't stop me. well 'ard!!!

The workout was;

Squats 5x5x92.5kg

Bench 5x5x77.5kg

Barbell Row 5x5x65kg (If anything was going to twinge my back it was going to be these but didn't feel it at all)

Push ups on push up bars 30, 30 , 40

Barbell and seated dumbell curls for the girls to finish. 3 sets of each, 12,10,8 reps with increasing weight.

Going to train again now and do deads to really see if the back is ok but got a feeling it will be fine.

I've eaten a load of crap this week and put on a couple of pounds but actually feel better for it. I think it's cos i haven't really eaten enough of late so i'll treat it as a big refeed.

Loads of personal crap going on at the moment which i could do without but there is a bit of light at the end now and the glass is always half full!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Where you at sooty /?


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Not actually a bear and proud


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

sweep


----------

